# Washington State Feed???



## klickitat (Dec 26, 2008)

My rabbit barn and cages will be up this weekend. By the end of next week all of my slope sheeting under the cages will be up. After that I will be putting in American Chinchillas, 3 does and a buck.

Before that, I need to get my feed sorted out. I checked in with a farm store in Chehalis and they wanted $19 per 50# bag. This is unacceptable. 

Where are you buying your feed and for how much? Is it worth having a ton at a time delivered?


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

When I had my rabbit about 7 years ago I was paying $10-12 for #50 bags. At the peak I was up to 4-5 bucks and 4 nursing does. Even then I still didn't go through feed very fast, maybe a bag every month. They did have some hay and fresh greens though. If I am understanding you correctly, you currently have 4 rabbits? I have a hard time believing so few rabbits could go through a ton before it spoiled. Have you asked the feed store about discounts on purchasing multiple bags?


----------



## 2doordad (Aug 28, 2010)

I pay $11 for a 50# bag, but that is in Mississippi.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Rabbit pellets are about $18, but they are made from floor sweepings, mill ends of this, spent that, and a bunch of mystery stuff.

I buy alfalfa pellets for $10.50 and a whole grain pellet with vitamins and minerals that costs $11.50 and a pellet made of 3 different types of grass hay with no grain which is $10.50. Each cage has 2 feeders. The larger feeder gets alfalfa pellets and the little feeder alternates between the grain pellet and the grass pellet. They've each got a mineral salt lick and some fresh greens or fruit every day.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

with only 4 rabbits feed pellets and add some greens , check out this great place to cut your feed cost down
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=211220


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Rabbit pellets are about $18, but they are made from floor sweepings, mill ends of this, spent that, and a bunch of mystery stuff.
> 
> 
> > Excuse me, but I do not know where you get your information.
> ...


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I can tell you where I get my information: I read the labels before I buy. The pellets might meet the nutritional requirements but they are made out of assorted byproducts.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

Reauxman, I use the Pfaus feed also. My rabbits absolutely love it. I sometimes have to get Purina, and they will eat it, but prefer Pfaus. It's a lovely green, fresh pellet. More expensive though.


----------



## volchitsa (Jul 18, 2011)

I pay $24 for 50lbs but I'm in Hawaii so it's understandable (with shipping costs and not many rabbit breeders out here). I try to cut costs by feeding more grass/hay, veggies, herbs, etc. 

I agree with oregon woodsmok, MANY pet foods including dog, cat, rabbit, and horse feeds are real junk these days. In fact, that's the reason why I breed rabbits, for my dogs and my family lol. I read labels too, and try to get the best rabbit food that I can but it's hard with the economy and not too much money and such. Sorry to rant haha


----------



## wthchristi (Apr 4, 2009)

I go directly through X-Cel feed in Tacoma. Get a better price when you buy a 1000 pounds or more at a time. You can mix and match as all comes in either 50 or 80 pounds. I buy food for the pigs, calves, chickens (starter and layer), turkeys, ducks and rabbits at once. Larger initial outlay, but saves 30% or so on my feed bill.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

boundarybunnyco said:


> Reauxman, I use the Pfaus feed also. My rabbits absolutely love it. I sometimes have to get Purina, and they will eat it, but prefer Pfaus. It's a lovely green, fresh pellet. More expensive though.


I am getting ready to switch to Pfaus feed also. I know you have had quite a few litters this winter,and my does have been on strike. None since Nov.
Which is Ok, I guess, but I would like to get them up and going soon for Easter kits.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I go to Del's in Longview and buy all stock for $9 a sack. I'm not too worried about the perfect bland for them as they get assorted left over greens and hay anyway.


----------



## klickitat (Dec 26, 2008)

InvalidID, where is Del's at in Longview? I am half way in between Longview and Chehalis, so it is just as easy for me to head down there.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

wthchristi said:


> I go directly through X-Cel feed in Tacoma. Get a better price when you buy a 1000 pounds or more at a time. You can mix and match as all comes in either 50 or 80 pounds. I buy food for the pigs, calves, chickens (starter and layer), turkeys, ducks and rabbits at once. Larger initial outlay, but saves 30% or so on my feed bill.


I've had a lot of problems with Excel rabbit feed. Everything else is okay but the rabbit feed is very dusty and the rabbits don't seem to care for it. I usually use Nutrena but have also had good luck with Payback. It might be worth it for you to drive to Elma and get rabbit food from The Martin Co. Denny can special order the Nutrena for you or he also sells Excel. I think its about $12-$14 for 50lbs.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

klickitat said:


> InvalidID, where is Del's at in Longview? I am half way in between Longview and Chehalis, so it is just as easy for me to head down there.


 They have pretty much everything a Tractor Supply has. I'm partial to the staff there as they are friendly and pretty helpful. Fella in the back even talked me out of spending $300 on seed, telling me it would be better to wait until spring, the reasons why, and informing me that in spring they have cheaper seed. Talk me out of a sale? That's alright in my book.


----------

